# trying to create some space in garage windows for pop bottles



## RCO (May 11, 2016)

one of my projects over last few days was to try to come up with a way to display some of the extra pop bottles I have sitting in boxes in the garage , there is literally boxes and boxes of bottles at this point , some I'm not even sure are worth keeping but the garage is rather big so space not an issue yet . 

we have a very large and odd garage , it originally was suppose to be a large swimming pool , so there is a concrete wall going around garage and wooden parts built up above that . there is several large windows and 4 smaller windows , tried to create shelves and space for bottles in 2 of the smaller windows with some success . 

just put in some common locals and coca cola / pepsi bottles at this point , one of the shelves is all no deposit bottles .


----------



## RCO (May 11, 2016)

this is what it looks like from the outside , so far everyone I've shown it to has liked it , pretty out of materials so can't do any other windows rate away .


----------



## ScottBSA (May 15, 2016)

I like it as well.

Scott


----------



## macjxl (Jun 12, 2016)

Great way of displaying colored bottles. Effectively a "free" backlight.


----------



## Ken_Riser (Jan 9, 2017)

Love the browns especially snuff Levi garrets 

Sent from my LGLS676 using Tapatalk


----------



## macjxl (Aug 5, 2017)

Collection slowly growing. This picture taken 14 months after the one above.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 5, 2017)

I'm absolutely drooling over the sight of those coloured milks!  Is that a teal milk bottle?  I didn't know that such a thing even existed.  Where is it from?  It looks very early.


----------

